# Speeding up evacuation process?



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi all,

I am able to go to the bathroom each morning, but it is a long process. i wake up and go to the bathroom and then use about 10 glycerine suppositories, and more comes out each time. I then I use a Dulcolax (Biscodly) stimulant suppository and wait, and then more comes out. i also use more glycerine suppositories during this process. And, then (because I still do not feel everything has come out), I do the same Dulcolax (Biscodly) stimulant suppository process one more time. It is only after this (which takes about 3 hours total) that I feel everything has cleared out of me. I am wondering if anyone has experienced something similar and what I might do to speed up the process. It makes getting anywhere in the mornings really difficult.


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Maybe , you are using too many supposorities i guess if you consider some laxative instead of those , iam just like you intead i use daily water enemas to clean myself out way faster than supposorities you can try it i was using supposorities at first but they took like 1 - 2 hours to work and still it was only the rectum you can go a little further with the enemas and easier or even try some laxative for the whole large intestine.*


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

agree with stefan--laxatives or an enema would be better at speeding up the evacuation process. suppositories never did much for me--they just worked on what was in the rectum. laxatives and enemas moved much more out.

good luck with everything.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

The suppositories actually work right away, it's just that a bit comes out each time leading to the long process. Even when I do enemas, I have to use a very large bag, and it's an hour process to get everything out with me filling my bowel over and over.

In terms of laxatives, I use the following:

stool softeners with meals and at night (1 with each meal and 2 at night)

Dr. Schultz Formula 1 (two per night)

1500 mg of magnesium per night in the form of Mag O7

an Asian tea with cascara sagrada, malva and other herbs every other night

I've also been using Iberogast with meals and occasionally use triphala


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh so sorry it's all taking so long. i really don't have any suggestions for you. hopefully someone else will.


----------



## puertaabierta (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm not sure what the "official" advice is on this and it probably depends on the nature of your constipation too, but if I'm feeling really uncomfortable but can't evacuate I usually stick a glove on to give it a hand. This is because in my case I can sometimes end up unable to evacuate while my colon is cramping and spasming trying to push everything out, because no amount of that actually helps if the faeces is stuck behind a rectal valve...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wigglesmom said:


> The suppositories actually work right away, it's just that a bit comes out each time leading to the long process. Even when I do enemas, I have to use a very large bag, and it's an hour process to get everything out with me filling my bowel over and over.
> 
> In terms of laxatives, I use the following:
> 
> ...


With the I. F. # 1, you should try taking them *during* your main meal of the day, whenever you eat the most.

Also what I.F. # 1 are you taking? Are they regular or maximum strength?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

puertaabierta-Can you explain what you do with your hand? It seems to me that that would just push it up more rather than helping get it out. Thank you


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi flossy-Regular strength and I always take right before bed. you found that it worked better for you taking them with the largest meal? I was taking 5 per day, but I'm trying to wean myself off as my dietician was saying it was wiping out all of my good bacteria and mucus daily.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wigglesmom said:


> Hi flossy-Regular strength and I always take right before bed. you found that it worked better for you taking them with the largest meal? I was taking 5 per day, but I'm trying to wean myself off as my dietician was saying it was wiping out all of my good bacteria and mucus daily.


Yes, Dr. Schulze himself says to take I.F. # 1 with a meal. I have found during a meal is the best time (if you can remember).

If I were you? I'd try one maximum strength and one regular strength, that's what I took for about two and a half years. (One maximum strength is = to 4 of the regular strength.)

I'd have to disagree with what your dietitian said, but I'm no doctor. I think the reason why a lot of us probably have CC is because our bacteria and mucus is not correct in the first place; it's a gut flora imbalance. That's why we take stuff to help us go.

I'm down to two regular strength pills now per day, since I fasted.









Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## stefan00790 (Jan 9, 2018)

*I guess Dr. Shultz should be taken on empty stomach it was the day when i started taking it on empty stomach in the evening or before every meal i realized that it works much faster and way better , everybody try that and tell me the results . Also *

wigglesmom can i ask you what stool softener are you taking , is it Miralax is ? Because iam taking Lactulose and Miralax and Dr. Schultz seems like it works so good for me idk .


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Stefan-I'm taking just the regular docusate sodium stool softeners. Miralax has always made me feel awful.

Also, I'm going to send you a message as I see you live in Macedonia. I'm planning to visit Albania, Kosovo and Macedonia this June and would love some travel advice. I was in Albania last August and loved it.


----------



## puertaabierta (Nov 12, 2017)

wigglesmom said:


> puertaabierta-Can you explain what you do with your hand? It seems to me that that would just push it up more rather than helping get it out. Thank you


Hi there, sorry for the late reply.

It obviously depends on the type of stool but basically usually if I'm having to digitally evacuate it's because they've formed rocks that are getting trapped. I basically push the walls of the rectum back, especially where the rectal valves are. This usually frees the bit that is stuck, and the size and density will change what I have to do next. If it's large and/or dense I can probably then just evacuate it normally once it's descended past all the valves, but if it's small I might need to then hook my finger around it to pull it out. That sometimes feels a bit unpleasant, but as long as I don't currently have any fissures it's not usually too bad.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks. I will keep this in mind. I will say that due to the magnesium I take, much of what comes out of me is hardly solid, so I am not sure this would work. It's possible I have a prolapse though, so this might be worth trying.


----------



## sstorm7 (Nov 15, 2000)

Wigglesmom, I just wanted you to know you're not alone. I'm the exact same way, have been for nearly 20 years now. Three hours every morning, several dozen suppositories, going a little bit each time. Enemas and laxatives do nothing to speed the process up. I've had surgery to repair a rectocele, botox injections into the puborectalis muscle in case the issue is pelvic floor dysfunction, had my internal hemorrhoids removed, and nothing. Colonoscopy, and laparoscopy to investigate the possibility of endometriosis or fibroids pressing on the colon found nothing. Barium enema and barium swallow (upper / lower GI series) found nothing. Anal manometry showed possible pelvic floor dysfunction, but was not conclusive. Defecography showed only the rectocele, the repair of which did nothing. I've practically drowned myself in fiber and taken every herb, probiotic, and supplement I could get my hands on, but nothing. Amitiza and Linzess did... sort of something? I would go several times a day on my own, but it was never complete, and I still had to finish off with suppositories, and the total time for the whole process did not improve. I've had doctors try and say that my problem is "an addiction to suppositories" and that I "should just wean myself off of them" but they don't understand. My problems existed long before any suppository use; at least this way, I get some relief from the constant bloating, cramping, and "I didn't go enough" feeling. I wish I had some advice for you, but I'm currently out of ideas, and out of hope.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh, gosh. It's good to hear from you, sstorm. Yes, It sounds like what I'm experiencing is so similar. I've also gotten that advice regarding suppositories, but of course, I can't stop as they are the only thing that helps (and they don't even help enough). I have been diagnosed with anismus but have gone for pelvic floor physical therapy and biofeedback-both of which didn't help. It's possible I have a small rectocele, but the doctors are not convinced that is the main issue. I'm basically at a point in which I just cope with this daily, and some days are good and some are bad...but every day is at least 3 hours in the bathroom. Right now, I'm trying VSP3 probiotic, and I take Dr. Schultz's Formula One, stool softeners and MagO7 daily as well as a bunch of other natural stuff (turmeric, ox bile, triphala). If there is anything that you might recommend, please let me know. The greatest helps to me have been the biscodyl suppositories and an Asian laxative tea I take every other day.

Have you just resigned yourself to the fact that doctors can't help at this point? That's basically where I have been with this for a few years now.

Thanks again for responding.


----------



## Mary9874 (Mar 7, 2018)

Take a tablespoon of coconut oil before breakfast and dinner. You need something to lubricate your bowels. Coconut oil is made largely of medium chain fatty acids and gets absorbed much faster than long chain fatty acids. Let me know how it works for you if you end up trying it!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've done this, and sadly it doesn't help. Still, I eat coconut oil regularly anyway though just because I love it.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

i wanted to post an update ad thank Mary. I'e been taking coconut oil with breakfast and dinner for a few days now and it does seem to be making a slight difference. I'm a bit hopeful.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh that's wonderful! hope this continues.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all, Just catching up with things on here, and noticed this line of conversation. I don't know that I have any new ideas to add, just thought I would mention that the situations described here sound very familiar. I devote many hours a day to these kinds of activities as well. I hope there's getting to be some recognition that PFD / anismus / rectoceles / etc don't explain everything, and that for some of us the rectum has somehow lost its propulsive power (for lack of a better term?) and has become something of a passive storage area.

Maybe if people continue to be open about describing these experiences then there will ultimately be better options on the treatment front. At the risk of repeating very many of my previous posts, we could really use a new prescription prokinetic med (i.e., new and safer Zelnorm), and/or some medication or device to directly deal with the lack of rectal contractions.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i wholeheartedly agree, kc. well said.

we really do need prescription prokinetic meds. i do wish that resolor (prucalopride) was available in this country. i can't understand why it isn't---it's available in other countries. far as i know, resolor has never even been submitted to the fda for approval. i do know that if you can get your doc to write a script for it, you can order it from canadadrugs.com. they sell it but they need a script. and unfortunately it's quite expensive.


----------

